# escaping hedgehog



## Pooki3 (Jun 10, 2011)

In case you don't know I rescued a abandoned hedgehog named puddin...well puddin thinks she's spidergirl. I had a C&C cage and I caught her trying to climb out of that and I went out and got some plastic totes and made her a new cage..and then yesterday morning I couldn't find her in her cage and I hunted for her for a few minutes only to find her a few feet away in the dog tent we use for a playpen. I took out her igloo figuring thats what she's climbing but then I was cooking and saw her darting out of the bedroom to go under the couch..after a few more escapes I watched her and I fixed the problem but she still tries to climb and I'm getting worried, each time she tries she falls down. and she almost tipped her igloo thing over on to her! has anyone had their hedgehog get hurt by trying to climb? like shes just streching out to reach the top but she slides backwards. she's such a tiny hedgie I don't know if that will hurt her or how to tell if she does get hurt. she wheeled after her excursions and I poked and rubbed her to see if she would whimper at any pressure but she didn't. I even took her to my neighbor (my vet) and he said she was ok but then he had to go so I didn't get a chance to ask.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

Some hedgies love to climb as will escape anything if they are properly motived.

Escape can be they are bored or are are not stimulated enough by their surroundings.

My girls were changed into white coroplast once and they went nuts trying to escape once I brought back the black they didn't try so it could also be certain colors or translucent that cause it to based on my limited experience with climbing

I know I've read of falls of small heights with hedgies causing internal bleeding, my three have all taken falls from being overly exploratory in nature and no issue I know bleeding internally is followed by black stool which none thankfully has happened to mine despite their fearless natures.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

idk about twcogars black and white thing as i have never had any issues with white coroplast, but jeremiah is my little escape artist so i do have to have a top over his c&c cage where i do not with jacobs since he will not climb at all so all hedgies are different. yes injury can happen from falls. as stated from twcogar internal bleeding can occur, broken limbs, death, etc. it is probably best to figure out a way to put some kind of top on the cage that still allows for ventilation and you to easily access the cage yet not allow her to escape that way she won't be getting in trouble or hurting herself.


----------



## Pooki3 (Jun 10, 2011)

just an update I figured it out and puddin is much happier now..apprently she loved the little fleece bed I made her more than I thought..she found it in the tent the first night and then kept hunting it down so now that she has it shes saying put. can anyone lock this?


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

One should never assume there is no internal injury after a fall....internal bleeding often will not show up in poops unless there is a lot of bleeding aside from it taking a while to discover if the hedgie has not pooped (mine only poops at night). Blood usually can detected in urine first if an organ is bleeding into the abdomen (the blood color seeps thru the bladder wall and will discolor the urine) Unfortunately it can be so little that a person would not see it....minor internal bleeding can often only be detected thru testing / ultrasound/ urinalysis and such.


----------

